# World Traveler Seat ?'s



## spandy (May 1, 2014)

Restoring a 1952 world traveler and the seat cover is falling off and torn up.  Wanting to recover it but not sure what the the original cover was.  It feels like a cloth of some sort or its just worn down vinyl not sure.  Anyone have any clue? Or if anyone has the exact seat thats cover is not falling off let me know might want to buy if thats an easier/cheaper solution.


----------



## jpromo (May 1, 2014)

I just went on a mission to find a substitute for this material--it was called Fabrikoid. I found something that had the perfect texture but it did not stretch like the old stuff did, so it's impossible to get around curves without wrinkling. Conclusion: it doesn't exist.

I'm actually surprised they were still using this style seat come 1952; I've got a vinyl New World seat from about the same year.


----------



## spandy (May 1, 2014)

I could be wrong on the date I was using the SR# on the drop outs.  I have not yet cleaned the rear hub to find that date there.  What year was this seat common?


----------



## jpromo (May 1, 2014)

spandy said:


> I could be wrong on the date I was using the SR# on the drop outs.  I have not yet cleaned the rear hub to find that date there.  What year was this seat common?




The seat was commonplace a few years earlier, but if the serial is on the dropout, then 1952 is the earliest that the bike will be. It's likely original, I'm just surprised to see it so late. The '52 catalog appears to show the vinyl seat I'm thinking of, but an artist's rendering must be taken with a grain of salt. If you'd be interested, I can snap a picture of that seat I've got. It's not a match for what you have, but it is a correct seat for Schwinn lightweights from this time. Cheers.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 1, 2014)

spandy said:


> Restoring a 1952 world traveler and the seat cover is falling off and torn up.  Wanting to recover it but not sure what the the original cover was.  It feels like a cloth of some sort or its just worn down vinyl not sure.  Anyone have any clue? Or if anyone has the exact seat thats cover is not falling off let me know might want to buy if thats an easier/cheaper solution.View attachment 149245




That is an artificial cover that is very difficult to duplicate. If you want to ride the bike, I'd put a new Brooks B66 on it and save the old saddle for if you ever want to display the bike as an original item. That is the transitional seat from the older, New World type Mesinger seats (1940s) and the new rubber ones from the later 1950s and 1960s.


----------



## rhenning (May 1, 2014)

I have the same seat on my 1952 I think Varsity.  The seat is about the same condition.  Roger


----------



## spandy (May 2, 2014)

jpromo said:


> The seat was commonplace a few years earlier, but if the serial is on the dropout, then 1952 is the earliest that the bike will be. It's likely original, I'm just surprised to see it so late. The '52 catalog appears to show the vinyl seat I'm thinking of, but an artist's rendering must be taken with a grain of salt. If you'd be interested, I can snap a picture of that seat I've got. It's not a match for what you have, but it is a correct seat for Schwinn lightweights from this time. Cheers.



Yes please take a pic, and a price thanks


----------



## spoker (May 13, 2014)

a rael decent one just sold on ebay,they came on alot of 50s lightweights,came on early corvettes in brown


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 13, 2014)

I will add that the Fabrikoid and rivet construction on these makes them very difficult to rebuild. My inclination would be to buy a Brook B66 and ride that on the bike. If you want to only display it, I would search on here or Ebay for a direct replacement. At 55-60 years old, these seats are not going to weather use very well. The Fabrikoid tends to tear. I'm all for American manufacturing, but I find the Brooks leather saddles beat these mattress saddles on all fronts.


----------



## marius.suiram (May 13, 2014)

spandy said:


> Restoring a 1952 world traveler and the seat cover is falling off and torn up.  Wanting to recover it but not sure what the the original cover was.  It feels like a cloth of some sort or its just worn down vinyl not sure.  Anyone have any clue? Or if anyone has the exact seat thats cover is not falling off let me know might want to buy if thats an easier/cheaper solution.View attachment 149245





what about this?
or the new one?


----------



## spandy (May 15, 2014)

does the new one have saddle bag hooks on the back, does it have the schwinn badge on it?


----------



## spandy (May 15, 2014)

marius.suiram said:


> what about this?
> or the new one?
> View attachment 151321View attachment 151322View attachment 151323View attachment 151324View attachment 151325



does the new one have saddle bag hooks on the back, does it have the schwinn badge on it?


----------



## spoker (May 15, 2014)

i dont know as i didnt look that close on the new cover on ebay,do an ebay search for schwinn seat, of talk to bicyclebones as he is the one that has it listed


----------

